# Strobes on/in plow



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

I drove by a guy lastnight and noticed he had strobes on his plow. It looked pretty neat I was wondering if anyone else had done this? Where can you put them so they dont get broke off? Anyone got pics? Thanks


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I just cannot imagine anyplace actually on a plow that any kind of lighting would last any amount ot time. Unless you're just plowing your own (20') driveway, the plow itself is just too tough of an environment. It gets pounded evey time you hit a bump, pile, etc. (Think about how much of a pounding your head gear takes and multiply it by about 10.) Then there's running the power and ground wires to it in such a way that they wouldn't get caught and ripped off. Sorry, but I just don't think anything would last. 

My recommendation? Buy a set of "clap lights" and slap them on the mold board. They'll blink on an off all by themselves.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

On my Ultra Mounts I mounted sealed box strobes on the underside of the headlight bar and used the headlight mounting bolts to secure to the plow. Going on 2 years and no problems.
On my Uni-mounts I made a bracket that uses one of the turn signal areas and still use both the running and turn signal bulbs by turning them sideways. It was a pain, BUT they have been on there for over 8 years and are original bulbs. The only problem I am having is corrosion in the plug areas as they are in the elements 100%.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

DOT around here has some on their wings, on the outside edge to keep people from running into them. They're pretty sweet.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That is a realy bad idea, first of all those lightS aret made to be drilled into. And second those lights get knocked around, so you'd probaly loose a connection some where.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I've seen them mounted on the outter parts of the mount for the plow but not on the blade itself. I've also see some of those LED Sticks mounted on the corners of the blade kinda like corner marker lights but they weren't flashing or anything... Just lit up. Christmas Lighting would have looked better atleast they flash!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I have mounted an led bar between my headlights on my crossbar works great haven't had any issues and I wired it up on a weather proof connector and can safely remove it when I dis-mount the plow.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=5&cat_id=47&prod_id=284


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to mount 2 clear bulbs in my plow light housing.....I think it'd look pretty damn niceeee


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I would recommend NOT doing this, t will cause problems for you and if you break your lights they cost about 400 to replace. There's going to be to much vibration in the lights for it. And Ian sure John (saftey lighting) and many others would agree


----------



## Quality Lawn (Jan 31, 2007)

I have strobes installed in my plow lights


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ok...i have mounted around 30 sets of pop in strobes into the marking lights of all the newer plows..

use a weather proof connection just like the ones under your hood on factory wires...

easy to do......not expensive......you can also use same connection on the front marker strobes in your truck so when you put plow on you turn off the truck and turn on the plow so you don;t need extra spaces in your strobe box. 

also mounted several boxes as described with oval strobes inside them...

it's very easy and very effective......if you want more details hit me up..

The vibrations don't do anything more than the vibes in your truck........this has been covered on here many times and it is a very easy and effective upgrade when done correctly


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

PenDOT has them on some of there wing plows they are the self contaned oval dot style LED in a weld on box



wellnermp;996126 said:


> DOT around here has some on their wings, on the outside edge to keep people from running into them. They're pretty sweet.


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

yes if done right there great. we have *speed tech lights g-4 s* and instead of self tappers to mount them we drilled holes bolt and lock washer and nut, your in business. just have to find a good place to put them. tymusic


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

outdoor1;1067252 said:


> *speed tech lights g-4 s*


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

keep banging your head, something might pop in there. I have never had any problems with stl products.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I see no reason why anyone can't install strobe tubes in plow lights, but not on the blade itself, just the impact from your blade triping once would probably kill it! Off subject a little, the problem I may incure is I installed a push button dome light inside my Boss TGS 1100, works great for loading salt in the dark plus it looks really cool, almost like a big running light. My issue is how long will it last considering I have a vibrator installed?


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

wellnermp;996126 said:


> DOT around here has some on their wings, on the outside edge to keep people from running into them. They're pretty sweet.


look like these









its a whelen item. Nice but pricey.

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=5&cat_id=51&prod_id=284


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I have seen people mount self contained strobe and halogen flashers on plows. I have also seen hideaways in headlights. They work just fine and if a stobe tube in ur plow light breaks due to the vibration u better get out and pick up the lights cuz u hit something. Besides if ur concerned about life on them install LEDs they don't care where they r or how much vibration. Only down fall is u got another plug. If ur real good and have the room in ur plug u can add a cpl pins for leds they don't need shielding.


----------

